
Heroku Potential Platform Issues - tardismechanic
https://status.heroku.com/incidents/1962
======
kgraves
Should have used Kubernetes on GCP or AWS, next time own your own
infrastructure.

------
bigfatfrock
This is trickling down to failed deploys on my end.

